# Arrrrrgh. Now it is my HWT - ALL FIXED :)



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Garage door torsion spring, toilet valve, now it is the HWT cracked, what next before the New Year? Fly somewhere warm and come back next week?

Cold shower to come - cannot sleep without a shampoo and shower  

I think Shelley jinxed it - another day to live through. JK Shelley, I bet you wish you can cast spell sometimes 

With my luck, and they way things are built these day, it is likely just over the 10 year extended warranty I paid for. Anyone want to assist this ******* replace a HWT  Need a truck and a hand to get the tank to the basement and old one up more than anything. Did it myself 15 years ago


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

15 years is pretty good, nothing lasts forever.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry no help here. Just had my tank replaced at a price tag of almost $ 1100. Granted we upgraded to a larger tank. You know what they say "when it rains, it pours". Hopefully your run of bad luck is done just like mine is! Hopefully....


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

hlee72ca said:


> 15 years is pretty good, nothing lasts forever.


Oh no, the original one, I think held up for about 15 yrs. Replace one and broke shortly after the 5 yrs warranty. This one I paid like $180 for 5 more years of warranty to make it total 10 year. I think it might have been 11 years.

I definitely won't be paying $1,100 even if I have to dolly one back from HomeDepot :lol: Need that for my tank overhaul hehe.

Hopefully the next one will not be. Arrrrrgh house blew up. Knock on wood.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Gordon. I feel your pain. I would help you move it but I have a torn laburnum in my hip and of no use.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Dave, I know you would  Like my little daughter says, it is the thought that counts. Sweet  Take care.

Going into the office tomorrow. May be I can get a truck and a co-worker to make a run to the wholesaler for me. Check out the HomeDepot tonight and call wholesaler tomorrow, hot shower tomorrow night and I will live another day


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you need a hand, let me know. I will be running around doing errands tomorrow, but may be able to give you a hand. I don't know if I can fit your new HWT (when you buy one) in the back of my CRV, but I fit mine in (40g capacity only though).

Anthony


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thank Anthony. Will see what happen tomorrow. Much appreciated.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Don't have a truck, but can give a hand if you need me. Just give me a call.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Same here. No truck but willing to help with the lifting. Give me a call.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Good luck. At our place, expensive things always break at the same time, too. Spooky action at a distance, or whatever.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

Gordon,


i have a Seanna. Is it big enough? i am free in the afternoon today. Shoot me a message.



Paul


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You guys and gal are so sweet  Will let you know later.

Gordon


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

A Sienna with seats out would definitely fit a HWT. My CRV's seats cannot be taken out, which limits the size of tank to be transported.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Garage door torsion spring, toilet valve, now it is the HWT cracked, what next before the New Year? Fly somewhere warm and come back next week?
> 
> Cold shower to come - cannot sleep without a shampoo and shower
> 
> ...


I'm really, really sorry to hear about the HWT. Mine bit it a couple of years ago and it sucked BIG TIME. If I could cast a spell I PROMISE I would send you a brand new, installed hot water on demand system that would last you three life-times and all the water changes you could ever imagine  Good luck with the repairs and there won't be anymore.....these things come in 3 and this one is your hat-trick.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Just checked this morning. Extended warranty just expired September 18 2011 - AARRRRRRRGH 

Now have to decide if it worth saving $300 labour for hauling, dumping and installation.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That's always he case with warranties. Manage to get a new hwt yet Gord?

Sent from Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I have a garage guy if needed by anyone. He installed my door for $100 and is coming back to install my motor for $75. He said he has seen people loose an arm cause of the spring and he almost lost an ear I think he said. We built the opening and added black cultured stone.*


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

No. Told Hillcrest if they cannot find someone today, I will go buy one and do it myself. Honestly, if they get someone in tomorrow, I am fine with that too.

Had a meeting this morning, my client want some work done by tomorrow. $ in $ out. That how it goes.

$300 saving in labour, gas & time to get tank and dump tank afterward. May not worth it with work to do. Will see how I feel if and when Hilcrest call back.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Trouble said:


> *I have a garage guy if needed by anyone. He installed my door for $100 and is coming back to install my motor for $75. He said he has seen people loose an arm cause of the spring and he almost lost an ear I think he said. We built the opening and added black cultured stone.*


Garage door fixed already but won't mind the contact for someone to install a door (including springs) for $100. Pretty sure I will get a call one of these days from my friend for one.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I purchased 2 single doors off Craig's list for $90. I only needed one. The box was a mess of screws and bolts and I have no idea things. We were told the door was 9X7 so the opening was made to that. Then we found out after it was built that the door was 5 panels. That space is now closed and still looks great. This guy was great. He would of been finished in half the time but I talked his ear off.

Tony 604-825-5068*


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Man, I feel your pain. I had one go in an apartment years ago and lost all my high school yearbooks and pics. I just replaced one last year as the I didn't trust it as it came with the old house we bought. You should get an inline so you can change as much water as you want.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Went picked up the tank from HomeDepot. couple inches to spare in the SUV - decided to stay with 40g.

$499 for 9 yrs warranty vs. Hillcrest $599 with 8 years warranty. Plus labour for $300. Total savings of $450 after HST. Off to work I go.

Now going to work.

Well Gary, waaaaay ahead of you  When I had my 150g discus right 5 feet from the HWT, I already bought a temperature balanced mixing valve. Set the temperature once and I am good. Never got a chance to hook that up.

Thanks for reminding me though  Now I have to run back to HomeDepot to get couple of T and and shut offs to make provision for that hehe.

Thanks everyone for the offer to help !! Always heart warming to see the generosity of this community. Probably will call someone to help haul the old tank up from the basement. Sliding the new one down in the box is easy.

When I am done, I will give you a list of what else broke between Nov / Dec Arrrgh


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Well Gary, waaaaay ahead of you  When I had my 150g discus right 5 feet from the HWT, I already bought a temperature balanced mixing valve. Set the temperature once and I am good. Never got a chance to hook that up.


Ah...that would be great too, but I meant an inline hw heater, so as much hot as you need. Now that I have discus, I'm running out of hot water all the time and I have a 50 gallon tank...2 kids, lots of laundry and discus in the winter are a bad mix for hw demand.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Ah...that would be great too, but I meant an inline hw heater, so as much hot as you need. Now that I have discus, I'm running out of hot water all the time and I have a 50 gallon tank...2 kids, lots of laundry and discus in the winter are a bad mix for hw demand.


I had a discussion this morning with my plumbing contractor for large projects. The in-line is still new and I have heard a little bit of issue with it. I was told that it needs different type of venting as well - this put a full stop to my further consideration.

At least with HWT, I know the replacement cost in $500 every 8-10 years. A good in-line still runs over $1,000 plus initial venting changes.

I was investigating smaller in-line electric hot water heater set to a lower temperature just for WC. If you put a bypass vale to your domestic hot water, you will have a redundant system when the HWT fail. This would be my preference.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was just going off what Joseph Lee was telling me as he switched his last year I think and loves it. And of course, I had been using them in mining camps for over 20 years.  But those are not all year round use, just seasonal. Venting should be simple as the good ones recycle the heat and the vent would be PVC. My new kitchen was planned around one so that I could remove the stack, but I have to wait until I renovate my basement to do the switch as I need to move my whole utility room....


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Need hot water for now. Have to deal with innovation later. Shower was so coooold last night burrrrr. Parties are coming for NY Eve 

Have to fix a few shut offs on a couple faucets to turn the cold side back on. Going to cut the old one off now and then go get all the parts


----------



## springboard (Apr 10, 2011)

I guess your house was jealous of all the gifts you got this Christmas and decided to request a few gifts of it's own. Isn't strange how these things always go bad when it's least convenient to replace them!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Surprise Isaac. Back home for the holiday or back from Vic for good


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

The on demand hot water heater will vent the same as a gas hot water tank if you use a gas one.
Eclectic require no venting.

I bathed with one in Germany from 1965 to 1967 never ran out of water.

I installed one in a old farm house in 1975 in the interior and it worked well without problems.

They do cost more but I think are worth the money and convenience.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Yipee. New tank sitting in place - just have to run to HomeD for plumbing parts.

Old tank also out. Thanks to GreenPhanthom (Kenny) who just happened to drop by 

Hopefully, I can take a hot shower tonight and finish a few hours of work for a client.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Ha, I just PMed you asking what happened. Glad it is all done! Enjoy the hot water


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

*Hwt*

sorry to hear about your tank. just saw this thread or I could have helped you. I am a journeyman plumber. An indirect gas hot water tank is around 3500 to 4500 installed. They do use plastic pipe to vent them and you need to run 2 lines one exhaust and one combustion air. Also they require a 3/4 gas supply line to the tank not typical 1/2" to a standard tank. They also require a dedicated electrical outlet.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Kaptin99. You guys and gals are sweeter than the hot shower I am waiting for.

I replace the last one before this one. The gas line was already a flex. Will be putting in a couple unions this time to make the next one easier.

I did consider in-line but not this winter. Theorectically, it is possible as it is only about 8 feet to the outside wall. Pulling power will be tricky but could be done. Too much research and too close to the NY Eve party 

Still have to clean up the fish junks before my wife turn me into fish fillets.

All the plumbing fittings are there now - I hope at least  Just a few solders and I should be ready for a hot shower


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

So I lived another day. All fixed and enjoyed the hot shower again. Hope it is good for another 9 years + 1 day 

Actually I am glad it does not break say today or I will be panicking for the NY Eve party 

Thanks for all the offer for help


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you got it replaced.

I hope the new year presents less problems.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad you got it all done!!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

From one "*******" to another "*******".. lol..did you have to use duct tape? happy to hear that you got it fixed.. you are a handyman and you have that "can do" attitude. 
You hear that bad things come in threes.. so first the torsion spring on your garage door, then the toilet valve, and finally the hot water tank.. so no more.
Enjoy New Year's Eve and Happy New Year!
:bigsmile:'
Christian


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Haha three ? ! To name a couple big ones. Flipped $4,000 to replace the sunroof in my car about 3 weeks ago and then my wide format colour laser went kaput.

Nicked one of my 25g moving the HWT out  That is at least a pair of 3 haha. Only 36 more hours to go !


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmmmm.....let me think....how can I jinx you again with only a few short hours left in the year......hmmmmmmm...... :bigsmile:

Now just sit back and get ready to enjoy the New Year  (don't worry - I've put my jinxing cap away for the year )


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Glad to hear you got this small item off the checklist. 
How was the nice hot shower?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Hmmmmm.....let me think....how can I jinx you again


Hahaha, if you dare, I swear I will report you on your polar bear if an when you get one 



jobber604 said:


> Glad to hear you got this small item off the checklist.
> How was the nice hot shower?


Haha, small item. Did not think it will take me that long. Worked all night by the time I got everything cleaned up. Have not done soldering for years - lost the touch. Put in extra unions and shut off, so 9 years later it should be a breeze.

Hot shower was great after a long night  Now I am really ready for a snooze before cleaning up the fish junks for the party.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> _Hahaha, if you dare, I swear I will report you on your polar bear if an when you get one _


I'll just hide it in the closet with the beluga and penquin  Party hard and have a great New Years


----------

